# Salt Fork Sept. 28,29,&30



## DaveHCopley (Sep 20, 2014)

Looking at fishing Salt Fork September 28, 29 and 30. It has been years since we fished there. Would like to target Walleye and Saugeye. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll be down there the 20th-24th. Look for my post.


----------



## DaveHCopley (Sep 20, 2014)

Karl Wolf said:


> I'll be down there the 20th-24th. Look for my post.


will do thank you!!!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I've scouted these threads much about salt fork and doesn't seem like that many talk about the lake.


----------



## DaveHCopley (Sep 20, 2014)

Karl Wolf said:


> I've scouted these threads much about salt fork and doesn't seem like that many talk about the lake.


I have noticed hope you have luck this week.


----------



## DaveHCopley (Sep 20, 2014)

Karl has been a big help anyone else have any advice?


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Karl Wolf said:


> I've scouted these threads much about salt fork and doesn't seem like that many talk about the lake.


Those S.E. Ohio boys keep their mouths shut.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

There isn't any walleye left in saltfork so don't bother trying to Target them. As for saugeye fish close to the Bottom on points and flats. That time of year can be tricky. Don't be scared to fish as shallow as 2 foot and deep as 14 to 16 depending on if there is a thermocline.


----------



## DaveHCopley (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you fished yesterday wife caught a big crappie by the dam area. Slow start today but will give it a try.


----------



## DaveHCopley (Sep 20, 2014)

My wife snagged this stick with this egg bag on it any clues?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Common. Saw several in submerged sticks earlier this year, like June. Gone a month later.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

DaveHCopley said:


> My wife snagged this stick with this egg bag on it any clues?


 bryozoans blobs


----------



## DaveHCopley (Sep 20, 2014)

Fished Tuesday same nothing. will try again in the spring. When would be the best time for Salt Fork in the Spring for Saugeye?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Dave those are a good thing to see in the water. It’s a real good indicator on clean water conditions.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

I was told once those were muskie egg sacs

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

pretty lake .....tuff fishin....


----------

